# water in the oil tank



## dockingtrade (17 Nov 2010)

Hi,
I have a kero oil tank fr central heating. The cover blew off the other night on a very rainy night. Does anyoone know the consequnce of this or if there is something i need to do. Ta


----------



## pudds (17 Nov 2010)

Have a look at this thread over on the boards.

[broken link removed]


----------



## DGOBS (17 Nov 2010)

Get your serviceman out, he should be able to test your tank (with water identification paste) and either pump out the water from the bottom of the tank or if there is a very small amount put a water hog into the tank that will soak the water up

Water into your oil line will destroy the fuel pump


----------



## bongo2 (17 Nov 2010)

this happened to my tank last year. I rang a few oil companies for quotes to drain tank and refill, can't remember the exact prices but one company drained old oil/water for free and were also the cheapest for the refill - so worth shopping around. Had to get a guy to service the oil burner also - he charged 80 euro for  service and repair that was required as a result of water getting into the system.


----------



## dockingtrade (17 Nov 2010)

thanks all


----------



## dockingtrade (17 Nov 2010)

now for the dumb part.... this happened 3 days ago and i only really thought about it tonight. The boiler has been on about 5 hours a day since. Would the damage have been done by now or could it be yet be damaged


----------



## Marietta (17 Nov 2010)

If you haven't got much oil left in the tank you would want to get it seen to.


----------



## bstop (18 Nov 2010)

If the cover is small (150mm square) and 25 mm of rain fell on the night you will have no more than a cup full of water in your tank. This is nothing to worry about as it will lie on the bottom of the tank in the sludge area and will not be drawn in to your burner. All tanks will have small quantities of water at the bottom due to condensation forming on the inside walls of the tank. if you want to remove the water you should drain fluid from the drain cock at the bottom of the tank into a plastic transparent container and allow it to settle for a few minutes. The water will seperate from the oil and remain at the bottom of the container. The coloured oil can then be carefully poured into the tank and the remaining water and sludge can be brought to a recycling centre.


----------

